# auf lokalen Webserver zugreifen



## budking (8. Juni 2004)

Moin alle zusammen.

Habe jetzt schon längere Zeit einen lokalen Webserver laufen und es funktioniert auch alles ohne Probleme. Mit einer dyndns Adresse von aussen zugreifen und so funktioniert auch alles.

Jetzt würde ich den Webserver aber gerne nur für das lokale Netzwerk freigeben und trotzdem eine normale Adresse verwenden. 
Ist das irgendwie möglich. Es muss keine Domainadresse sein,mirwürde es schon reichen wenn ich anstatt  meiner IP Adresse einfach Intranet eingeben könnte. Der Zugriff über die IP Adresse funktoniert einwandfrei.

Schon mal Danke für eure Hilfe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Markus Weber


----------



## Sinac (8. Juni 2004)

Wie wäre es mit dem Hostname den der PC im LAN hat?


----------



## budking (8. Juni 2004)

Schon mal Danke für den Hinweis. 

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, dass vielleicht in den httpd.conf meines Apache Servers einzustellen? Danke.


----------



## Tim C. (8. Juni 2004)

Nein der Name deines Rechners ist 100% unabhängig von deiner Apache Conf und das ist auch gut so. Den Namen deines Rechners kannst du in Windows in der Systemsteuerung einstellen. Unter linux hilft meist ein

```
hostname neuername
```
in der Console


----------



## budking (8. Juni 2004)

Entschuldigung das ich mich unklar ausgedrückt habe. Wo ich meinen Rechnernamen einstellen kann ist mir bekannt und dass der Rechnername nichts mit den Einstellungen meines ApacheServers zu tun hat auch.

Meine Frage bezog sich vielmehr darauf, ob ich in der httpd.conf irgendwo einstellen kann wie ich den Server aufrufe. Danke.


----------



## Sinac (8. Juni 2004)

> Meine Frage bezog sich vielmehr darauf, ob ich in der httpd.conf irgendwo einstellen kann wie ich den Server aufrufe. Danke.



Wie jetzt wie ich den Server aufrufe? DER SERVER ist ein laufender Prozess auf DEINEM PC und der ist nunmal im Netzwerk nur über die IP Adresse oder den Hostname erreichbar ist. ;-)

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## fluessig (8. Juni 2004)

Ich schätze er will so etwas wie einen Intranet DNS Server (keine Ahnung ob es sowas gibt).
Dort könnte der Browser dann einem Namen eine IP zuweisen.
Kann man sowas vielleicht am Proxy machen?


----------



## Sinac (8. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig _
> *Ich schätze er will so etwas wie einen Intranet DNS Server (keine Ahnung ob es sowas gibt).
> Dort könnte der Browser dann einem Namen eine IP zuweisen.
> Kann man sowas vielleicht am Proxy machen? *



Es ist vollkommen egal ob im LAN oder Internet, Hostnamen werden auch lokal nicht vom Browser sondern vom DNS-Server bzw. NetBios oder mit Hosttabellen aufgelöst. Das heißt wenn ein PC den "Server" irgendiwe im LAN über seinen Namen erreicht erreicht er ihn auch über Browser solange da nicht bei stört (Firewall, Berechtigung etc.). Das macht also keinen Unterschied 

Außerdem "weißt der Browser einem Namen keine IP zu" sondern der Rechner sendet einen DNS Anfrage an seinen Standard DNS Server wenn er den Host nicht in einer Hosttabelle oder seiner LMHOST findet und bekommt dann die dazugehörige IP Adresse zurück.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## stEvoo (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo hier!

wäre es denn mit einem <VirtualHost> nicht schon getan ? Oder irre ich mich, dass es nicht genau das is was er haben möcht ?


Eine "Anleitung" dazu gibts hier : 

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials9633.html

oder direkt bei Apache

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/vhosts/ 

best Grüsse
stEvo


----------



## Sinac (28. Juni 2004)

Nein, das hat damit nix zu tun


----------



## fluessig (28. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Nein, das hat damit nix zu tun  *


Also ich dachte schon, dass das gemeint war. Wusste nur nicht, dass es Virtual host heißt. 

Gibt's den auch beim Tomcat?


----------

